# I Love My Dog



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

I love my dog. And I love hunting pheasants. That is all.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

I can see why;-)


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

That dog probably had a great day, but the look on his face now says put the camera down dad!


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, she wasn't very interested in posing for pictures. I guess I can live with that.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

I love my post shock collar dog more than the demon dog before shock collar. Pointers do what pointers want. 

Nice looking dog. Congrats on the success.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

And who wouldn't love an animal like that. Nice job dawg!


----------

